# CATV layout help



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm redoing the camera system in my schools gym, the cameras for the Public access station when we record basket ball games, we have 5 coax wires, may add a sixth later that are coming out of the floor and one from above. I am planning to put these all into wiremold and a box to prevent me from having to keep replacing the wires. now my question is for the box where the wires are comming in, i am planning to use a 3-gang box, and a blank 3-gang cover and drill the 5 or 6 coax connectors into it. now, i don't have a preference on a box size, but can anyone think of a better way for me to do this?
thanks:thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

yeah, dont do that. the cover will eat into the outter insulation. Terminate them properly - if they are RG6 - use F connectors and F type bulkhead jacks or if its RG59 use BNC connectos and BNC bulkhead jacks.

If your neat, you can terminate 6 COAX's on to 1 single gang plate.

~Matt


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> yeah, dont do that. the cover will eat into the outter insulation. Terminate them properly - if they are RG6 - use F connectors and F type bulkhead jacks or if its RG59 use BNC connectos and BNC bulkhead jacks.
> 
> ~Matt


yeah, thats how i planned, im going to mod it into a 6 port plate, not wires going through holes



TOOL_5150 said:


> If your neat, you can terminate 6 COAX's on to 1 single gang plate.
> 
> ~Matt


yeah... i could use a keystone plate... but i dont think i want to even try that


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> yeah, thats how i planned, im going to mod it into a 6 port plate, not wires going through holes
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... i could use a keystone plate... but i dont think i want to even try that


Ahh ok.. then you are on the right track. There is a site I use often that may very well have a plate allready made for your application. Check out partsexpress.com They have all sorts of audio and video components and good prices.

~Matt


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

also check out monoprice.com. I think you can get away with a 2 gang and drill the blank plate and install the RG6 couplers


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Comcast is currently down in my area, so I am on my iPhone but when it's back up I will post the pic of the plate I made for it, 3 gang actually looks pretty neat


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

ok, here is the plate i made up


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that. What concerns me is that it's a hard plastic plate. I have some doubt how that'll hold up in a public place for the type of duty you intend to put it to. I'd have been inclined to make that out of a stainless plate. Actually, I wouldn't have made one at all. If there was room to recess one, I'd use a stage box.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

im currently doing all of this out of my pocket, and when/if that one breaks, i will upgrade it to a SS plate
and im unable to recess it, its going on a Cinder block wall that was tiled over, i have changed my mind, and may do it with EMT instead of wiremold, still not sure on that one yet


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I took some pics this morning, here's what i have to work with:


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks good If you do this again they make plates just for what you are doing here is a link to it http://www.showmecables.com/viewItem.asp?idProduct=3257


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

now you find me a good cover after i got the other one... oh well, the cover i made only cost me 3$ and that plate is 3$ + the inserts another maybe 3+$

And, I called the supply house yesterday, and they suggested a masonry box as well, which is 8$, not too bad, and i already have the pipe and clips, so this project is only costing me about 11$ so far...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

does anyone know if they make a BNC connector that would fit into a Keystone plate, or a connector that can be drilled into a blank plate like the one I made?, after i showed the janitor the current project im doing, he asked if I could possibly redo the security camera wires, they are similar to the current wires that I have shown above.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=BNC+Keystone


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

joking.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10426&cs_id=1042604&p_id=2873&seq=1&format=2


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> does anyone know if they make a BNC connector that would fit into a Keystone plate


These are nice as it requires 1 less connection point.








http://www.icmcorp.net/F-ConnSplice.htm



JoeKP said:


> or a connector that can be drilled into a blank plate like the one I made?


These are generally referred to as panel mount.


----------



## iwire (Aug 13, 2009)

CTshockhazard has a good idea with the panel mounts. If you need additional flexability and want the patch cords, you can always terminate the panel end of your camera (RG59) cable with a standard coax F connector at the plate, then make up your patch cables with a standard coax F on one end and back to BNC on the other end to connect into your DVR or other equipment. I use this method often when I have to extend an existing run of cable or if moving the DVR equipment beyond the original length of cable. Also, I have recently switched from Snap-N-Seal connectors to products from ICM corp. They seem to be a much better choice for the bnc connectors. (ease of prep/install/test out). Good Luck!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

OK, its not finished, but i "hacked" it together so it can be used for tomorrows game, still have to put 2 more runs of EMT.

8AM








8:15








8:40









all that's left to do is the run of EMT on the right, and left, and run another line to a box about 8 FT over:thumbup:


----------



## tonyburkhart (Feb 10, 2010)

@JoeKP - that looks like a great start with that angle you had to bring the EMT in at. Also, I agree with the EMT, as those two on the floor would bee destroyed over time. 

Any follow up pics?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

it actually still looks like this, i have been unable to finish it recently. i plan on finishing it before the end of next month


----------



## Gunslinger (Feb 5, 2010)

The couplers that were mentioned above are F81 fittings if someone needs the correct part number.


----------

